# Source Clone



## Exeldro (Nov 20, 2022)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Source Clone - Add source to OBS that lets you clone sources to allow different filters than the original



> Add source to OBS that lets you clone sources to allow different filters than the original



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Kamelot (Nov 23, 2022)

Love it!!! I know it's first version, but could be nice if you can list scenes too. Works if you write it manually instead.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 23, 2022)

@Kamelot Added, will come in next release


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 25, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Clone with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> Add option to not clone the audio
> Add Video Buffer option (This makes the original source only rendered once per frame)
> Add scenes to the sources list
> Fix crash endless render loop



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Nov 25, 2022)

Thanks for this @Exeldro! I can finally stop using the source mirror from streamfx. Do you think it would be possible to not show any audio source in the mixer, when audio is set to disabled? I can still see the audio source there... Also, could you provide more information about the buffer system? Another suggestion is to add the final output and preview as sources, just like Downstream Keyer has, I think it would make more sense to have this feature here. Thanks a lot, you are a star!


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 25, 2022)

@ASchneider made a fix for the showing audio, coming in the next release, test build available in GitHub actions
The buffer can help when you have an source that takes much resources to render and you want to use multiple times, so it renders once to the buffer and is drawn from the buffer when rendered.
I am not sure about adding the final output as option yet.
I am thinking about adding a feature to support audio from scenes.


----------



## ASchneider (Nov 25, 2022)

Thanks for the information @Exeldro! I've just tested the built you've made in actions and I can confirm it is working great, no audio source showing in the downmix when disabled. Thanks!


----------



## Kib (Nov 26, 2022)

Wait, isnt it just a miror source from StreamFX?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 26, 2022)

@Kib Similar but not the same, more features will be added to Source Clone which will differentiate it more from Source Mirror


----------



## BruSnow (Nov 27, 2022)

I had a hard time trying to use it with options Half or lower with Virtual Greenscreen from StreamFX and Remove Background from NVIDIA.
When I activated Virtual Greenscreen, the cloned source became streched. When deactivated, it goes back to original form.
With Remove Background from NVIDIA it does not remove background at all most of the times.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 28, 2022)

@BruSnow just tested with NVIDIA Background removal and it worked but gave me a warning I needed to update my SDK. After the SDK was updated it stopped working, but also on my not cloned sources.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 28, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Kib Similar but not the same, more features will be added to Source Clone which will differentiate it more from Source Mirror


Source Mirror will eventually drift into a completely different direction anyway. The current implementation is annoying to work with for all parties involved, and blocks of so much that could be possible with it.


----------



## Kre$taxx (Nov 28, 2022)

I might be missing something... but sourceclone does not clone media source property checkboxes. Im using GIF, but need it to loop as it does in the OG source. But the cloned source fades out of existence.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 28, 2022)

@Kre$taxx you want the clone active to reflect on the source being active? That is a feature I might add.


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 28, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Clone with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> Add active clone option
> Only show audio when audio is active
> Add global audio sources to the sources list



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro! It seems that there's something wrong now with the audio toggle. When I set the source to active, it doesn't matter if audio is enabled or disable, it always shows the audio in the mixer. This test is pulling audio from a scene that I've selected to clone: https://streamable.com/gpsz2t


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 28, 2022)

@ASchneider what I see in the video is expected behavior so far as I see now. When the "Active Clone" option is enabled the clone will set the original source to active when the clone becomes active. When the original becomes active it will show in the audio mixer. Because this is unwanted in most cases the option is disabled by default.


----------



## ASchneider (Nov 28, 2022)

@Exeldro if I understood it correctly, you had on you change log that audio in the mixer would only be shown when the audio checkbox was enabled. In my video, you can see that I had a couple of audio sources (from the scene that I was cloning from) was showing all the time when “active” was enabled, toggling the “audio” checkbox did not made those audio sources to not show there.

Change log: Only show audio when audio is active

For example: I need to clone that scene but I don’t want the audio from it. I have to set it to active, so it would render that scene 100% of the time but audio sources would still show in the audio mixer. 

I was testing your test build and audio sources were only shown in the mixer when “audio” was enabled, which is not case with the latest build.

Sorry if I’m not understanding it right :)


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 29, 2022)

@ASchneider the  "Only show audio when audio is active" is for showing the clone in the audio mixer, when cloning a scene the clone will not show in the audio mixer in this version, because a scene is not an audio source


----------



## Kre$taxx (Dec 2, 2022)

Im not certain, but it seems cloned sources don't count as matches within the move plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 2, 2022)

@Kre$taxx not by default, you have to use the matching rules or the Move Transition Override filter.
But it is something I can add to the Move Transition yes


----------



## Kre$taxx (Dec 2, 2022)

Please do! Its ruined my transitions!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 2, 2022)

@Kre$taxx you can download a test version when logged in on GitHub from:








						add Source Clone matching · exeldro/obs-move-transition@aa8639c
					

Move transition for OBS Studio. Contribute to exeldro/obs-move-transition development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## swolekat (Dec 8, 2022)

Would it be possible to have this clone the current or previous scene? I'm looking to add a freeze filter and do some other things based on what is currently shown.


----------

